# CFM



## squishles10 (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm interested in adding these letters after my last name and was wondering if anyone else had taken it. If so, is THIS review booklet the only one that needs to be studied off THIS list? That list is huge and a lot seems to be covered in that other manual.

TIA!


----------



## pinkpig (Oct 30, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> I'm interested in adding these letters after my last name and was wondering if anyone else had taken it. If so, is THIS review booklet the only one that needs to be studied off THIS list? That list is huge and a lot seems to be covered in that other manual.
> TIA!


Any CFM here can share your exam experiences? (of course, without violating CFM exam rules)


----------



## rarara (Oct 30, 2008)

pinkpig said:


> Any CFM here can share your exam experiences? (of course, without violating CFM exam rules)


I passed the CFM (certified Flood manager) from Arizona on my 1st try.

I studied from the provided study list.

If you want to know how I studied (study material)(without violating exam rule)let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## rarara (Oct 30, 2008)

rarara said:


> I passed the CFM (certified Flood manager) from Arizona on my 1st try.I studied from the provided study list.
> 
> If you want to know how I studied (study material)(without violating exam rule)let me know.
> 
> Thanks!


I forgot to mention that I studied from the following webaddress and also learned how to read the flood map and profile.

http://www.floods.org/Certification/FEMA_480_TOC.asp


----------



## pinkpig (Nov 1, 2008)

rarara said:


> I passed the CFM (certified Flood manager) from Arizona on my 1st try.I studied from the provided study list.
> 
> If you want to know how I studied (study material)(without violating exam rule)let me know.
> 
> Thanks!


that will be greatly appreciated. there is no much discuss about CFM exam I believe. So, any information, I mean any, general or detailed, is welcome.


----------



## rarara (Nov 4, 2008)

pinkpig said:


> that will be greatly appreciated. there is no much discuss about CFM exam I believe. So, any information, I mean any, general or detailed, is welcome.


http://www.floods.org/Certification/FEMA_480_TOC.asp

I studied the following things:

1. 10 chapters from above webaddress.

2. Appendices A-H (NFIP regulations, BFE forms(very important))

3. Flood mapping.

4. Learning checks and exercise(very important).

Donot need to learn anything state specific.


----------



## pinkpig (Oct 28, 2009)

rarara said:


> http://www.floods.org/Certification/FEMA_480_TOC.asp
> 
> I studied the following things:
> 
> ...


Finally I took it early this month and I passed. Now I am a CFM. BTW, This CFM seems not very well-known(that means not valueable) in the industry, only popular in FEMA and local gov. Even Corps of Engineers does not buy it a lot.

Thank you guys.


----------



## PowermanX590 (Nov 3, 2010)

pinkpig said:


> rarara said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.floods.org/Certification/FEMA_480_TOC.asp
> ...


The CFM is good to have, especially when working with local government and FEMA related stuff. I believe there are some jurisdictions in Texas that have positions that actually require that you have it. This certification is geared more toward floodplain management policies and residential construction than engineering. There are some interesting concepts that can be learned about developing in a flood hazard area.

The FEMA 480 document is basically the only thing you need to study. I passed in Arizona the first time as well.


----------

